
Chubby Buddy Mobile App - ChubbyBuddy
http://try.chubbybuddyapp.com
======
ChubbyBuddy
We get it - exercising is tough, but we believe it should be fun. That's where
the Chubby Buddy App comes in!

With the Chubby Buddy App, you can create a personal fitness buddy to help you
stay fit; whether he stays chubby or becomes lean and strong is up to how
active you are!

Don't forget to feed him, customize him and go on fitness-based adventures
with him!

------
ChubbyBuddy
Go to try.chubbybuddyapp.com to get an exclusive invitation to our closed
beta!

